# Beef short ribs



## LexB89 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi guy's,

I'm thinking about trying beef short ribs.

I've found basting works well on other meats.

Any recommendations on what to baste with?


----------



## BigW. (Apr 27, 2021)

Check a few of these for starters:





						| Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					






					www.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## sandyut (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't baste mine, or anything for that matter, no spritzing either.  Beef ribs for are just like a brisket - rub it, smoke till done, rest and eat.  just a touch lighter on the rub if its salty because the meat contracts on the bone concentrating the rub.


----------



## bregent (Apr 27, 2021)

I see no reason to baste short ribs. They have plenty of fat and connective tissue for moisture and flavor. I just season with Montreal Steak (or SPOG)  and let em go.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 27, 2021)

I actually often do spritz my beef ribs and brisket too. I use a simple spritz of 1 cup white vinegar to 1/4 cup franks red hot.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 27, 2021)

I did a rack of beef ribs over the weekend. No baste, no wrap, no glaze, no sauce. Just some of my beef rub to enhance the flavor, smoke, and heat. They were excellent!! Sorry, but I tend to take the purist approach and not over think things. Just season them up and let them go. This is a 3-bone section of ribs I cut from a Certified Piedmontese Beef 103 sub primal rib section. Done on the Weber with charcoal and a big chunk of hickory.








Robert


----------



## minden man (May 29, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I did a rack of beef ribs over the weekend. No baste, no wrap, no glaze, no sauce. Just some of my beef rub to enhance the flavor, smoke, and heat. They were excellent!! Sorry, but I tend to take the purist approach and not over think things. Just season them up and let them go. This is a 3-bone section of ribs I cut from a Certified Piedmontese Beef 103 sub primal rib section. Done on the Weber with charcoal and a big chunk of hickory.
> 
> View attachment 494311
> 
> ...


That is some beautiful meat you have there. I too am a purist, rub, smoke and eat. Really simple.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 9, 2021)

I bought a short rib joint to smoke tomorrow.

I think I did the right thing with the membrane on the bone side.

It's a lot thiker than pork ribs.

Nice bit of beef tho!


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> I think I did the right thing with the membrane on the bone side.



I would trim off all of the fat on top. It won't render and you'll lose all the seasoning you put on it. I trim right down to the meat and remove every bit of silver skin and connective tissue.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 9, 2021)

Doesn't the fat keep the meat moist?


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> Doesn't the fat keep the meat moist?



You don't need it - there is plenty of internal fat and connective tissue that will render and keep it moist.
Here are some that I've done - trimmed completely down to the meat.  Very moist and no gristle to deal with.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 9, 2021)

Did you use a water pan?


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> Did you use a water pan?



Nope. No water pan. No basting. No spritzing. No wrapping.  Just season and smoke for 6-9 hours, depending on the cut and temp.


----------



## minden man (Jul 9, 2021)

I only remove the the thick outer membrane; if both membranes are removed the ribs fall apart. What I will do is crosshatch the membrane next to the bones,  that prevents the rib meat from pulling up too much. I rub my ribs the night before, and always use a water pan. I only remove the big chunks of fat as I am too concerned about trimming away too much meat with the silver skin. I usually smoke my beef ribs between 250-275F for as long as it takes...sometimes 6 hours, sometimes 7 or 8.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 10, 2021)

6 hours in! 

Looking good!


----------



## minden man (Jul 10, 2021)

Looking good for sure, that is a beautiful hunk of meat you got there! If you haven't read already,letting the rack rest covered will help keep the juices in. Somewhere between 200 and 210 is the magic number, but until the probe goes in like butter, she isn't done yet. Keep us posted. Good Luck!


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 10, 2021)

9 hours in!

Still only at 175.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 10, 2021)

11.5 hours later!

Well worth the wait!

Really juicy and tender.


----------

